# Best flavour rda?



## MoneymanVape (5/10/16)

Hi, looking to get n nice flavour rda. Have a tsunami but want more flavour. 
Please help.


----------



## kev mac (6/10/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi, looking to get n nice flavour rda. Have a tsunami but want more flavour.
> Please help.


I have a plume veil clone (a very good one) that I like so much I bought another.Same thing w/my Tug boat I got v1 and 2.Also loving my Petri (also a clone but I try to find good ones,it is possible) The Sapor is a great low price authentic.Some times you'll find clones stating 1:1 copy.These are better copies IMO.


----------



## Daniel Alves (6/10/16)

for me the recoil is one of the best Flavor RDA's ive had, only issue i have is that when it gets hot its stays hot for a while due to the Barrel thickness, in opinion there arent many RDA's that can compete with bottom airflow RDA's for flavor due to the bottom airflow hitting the coils directly.

for me number 1: recoil 2: Petri V2 RDA 3: Kennedy 25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (12/10/16)

I have to second Daniels post, I've had my recoil 2 weeks now and haven't vaped out of anything else. Using the 'Flavor Bro' barrel, all of my juices just pop, the flavor increase is pretty dramatic in most cases. I don't find the flavor bro barrel very restrictive at all, myself. I don't think this is an rda for the big, fancy coils, and high power, I use just simple claptons, 2.5mm, and am getting fantastic flavor, and at 60-80 watts I am getting an amazing vape. The 'Clouds Bro' barrel is less restrictive but you lose a little flavor. I really dig the fact that its just an easy, great vape.....don't have to fiddle with an airflow adjustment, don't even have to take the cap off, just drip down the center, and doesn't leak at all (unless you go crazy with the juice). I've tried many rdas over time, and this is the most enjoyable one yet, just an easy, excellent vape. Totally recommend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## PsyCLown (12/10/16)

I have only heard great things about the Recoil RDA and the Petri RDA.
I also love my Aeolus Lite RDA dearly, which also sells for at least half the price of the above 2 RDA's.
The Sapor RDA's are also fantastic in terms of flavour, the original one as well as the v2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jarred (12/10/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Hi, looking to get n nice flavour rda. Have a tsunami but want more flavour.
> Please help.


I have a Dotmod Petri v2 and my fiance has the Recoil and I can honestly say that those two Rdas are my favourite when it comes to flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

